# Australian Dollar (daily view charts)



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

Australian Dollar ....
  possible  wave count .....

TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (4 July 2005)

*Re: Australian Dollar ( daily view charts )*

THE  Elliott  Wave  Structure  is   still intact ....  prices  appear  to  be  selling  off  into a  brick  floor  of  support . 

    Please  observe ......


   2  CHART   UPDATE ...  DAILY  VIEWS ......


  Prices  would  have  to break  below  and  close  be  low  .7200 ( futures contracts )to  be  bearish  long  term .......

  Again, I am  looking  for  weekness  in  the  US dollar  next  week  after  this  past fridays  rally  of  the  US dollar  to  lend  support  here  in  the  australian  dollar  ...

  Here is  Elliott  Waves  at  work,...  at   it' s  best,...  

Pointing  out  where a possible  turn  could  start  to  happen  .....


----------

